# fatal Attractions



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else caught this documentary on Animal Planet!

I found it interesting! Both stories featured where in the US but then they interviewed Mark Amies and there was a short peek at his collection! 

I like programmes like this, not sure how accurate they are as im obviously not qualifed to judge but for me very interesting.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Very good watch for anyone planning on keeping venomous snakes or any other dangerous wild animal. I think anyone thinking of the dwa route should watch a few of these shows what can happen when it all goes wrong


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> Very good watch for anyone planning on keeping venomous snakes or any other dangerous wild animal. I think anyone thinking of the dwa route should watch a few of these shows what can happen when it all goes wrong


 I think it showed as well how irresponsible both owners were with large lizards etc... Roaming around their homes.

Im all for the right people keeping them in the right environment but they were both accidents waiting to happen.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Exactly mate it also shows what can happen when idiots get hold of such animals.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> Exactly mate it also shows what can happen when idiots get hold of such animals.


Thats why ive got a nice safe tortoise!! Im working my way upto possibly owning a snake one day (used to have a huge phobia of them but tryed hard to get over it) now im fascinated!! Most definatly would never have anything lethal tho id not sleep at night!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ha its strange how things work out in life. I started with a Garter snake when i was 14 and was s..t scared of it now im keeping hots. For me im glad i got over my phobia of that Garter snake cause if i never then i wouldnt be where i am now.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

dunny1 said:


> Ha its strange how things work out in life. I started with a Garter snake when i was 14 and was s..t scared of it now im keeping hots. For me im glad i got over my phobia of that Garter snake cause if i never then i wouldnt be where i am now.


Extreme phobia tackling. That should be a sport. 

Well done.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Cheers lol.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im fine now with snakes in vivs or snakes people are holding! Its snakes im not expecting to see that still scare me, i still kick laundry basket before i stick my hand in just incase ones in there!! And i actually bought a snake hook just so id have something to catch one with if i ever found one in my house (completly crazy but i feel better for it!).

I work hard on my phobia by learning about them etc.....but sometimes think it makes me worse as i think about them more than i would if i didnt read about them etc...

You guys should run some phobia courses lol.

Next is my fear of flying that one will be hard! Nearly had to be knocked out last time i got on a plane.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep phobias are horrible things to have mate. It sounds like your getting there super slowly with the snakes though. Keep working on it mate hey so you know what i hate??? Moths crickets and locusts etc but sssshhhh dont tell anyone.


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

personally i hate clowns, but back to the op's original comments i found it a very good series, and sort of proves to me what a lack of regulation (like our dwal) can do


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Never seen the show personally, but I would take it with a big pinch of salt if this is anything to go by: http://www.capefearserpentarium.com/Fatalattractions.pdf

Dean Ripa is a very well known professional.

David.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> Yep phobias are horrible things to have mate. It sounds like your getting there super slowly with the snakes though. Keep working on it mate hey so you know what i hate??? Moths crickets and locusts etc but sssshhhh dont tell anyone.


Haha im fine with anything like that anything small and crawly im ok with!

I am getting there, can see myself owning a snake one day but would onky ever be one and id want a GTP so im researching and hoping to get enough advice to maybe get one someday!


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yorkshire Gator said:


> personally i hate clowns, but back to the op's original comments i found it a very good series, and sort of proves to me what a lack of regulation (like our dwal) can do


Dont keepers in the US have to be licensed?? Or is it down to individual states??


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

DavidR said:


> Never seen the show personally, but I would take it with a big pinch of salt if this is anything to go by: http://www.capefearserpentarium.com/Fatalattractions.pdf
> 
> Dean Ripa is a very well known professional.
> 
> David.


Im on my phone and thats a big document by the looks of it but will read it on laptop later.

I imagine a lot of these programmes need taking with a pinch of salt but interesting none the less .


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Yorkshire Gator said:


> personally i hate clowns, but back to the op's original comments i found it a very good series, and sort of proves to me what a lack of regulation (like our dwal) can do



second that, ever since i saw IT the clown i have hated them *shivers*

I shall have to dig this out, although not too avid on most dwa(like beaded lizards and crocs but we shall see later in life) but its always good to watch what others do, even if it is all for tv lol


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kuja said:


> second that, ever since i saw IT the clown i have hated them *shivers*
> 
> I shall have to dig this out, although not too avid on most dwa(like beaded lizards and crocs but we shall see later in life) but its always good to watch what others do, even if it is all for tv lol


Theres another on tonight on Animal Planet, think its about people keeping primates!


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

I always wanted a monkey or a chimp when I was little..lol I grew up watching Tarzan on tv (child ofthe 80's xD ) and I just loved his chimp cheetah..I wanted one for years..lol 

But now they scare me.. ahaha Well not really, but I certainly wouldnt ever trust one and I am not wanting to keep one anymore lol
I have seen them go off on one at their owners or other persons unlucky eough to be their target on various videos/documentaries.. that woman who was attacked by her best friends chimp the other year.. man that was nasty.. 

I might give that show a look I haven't seen a good animal documentary for aggggesss..


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just saw the one about Chito and his crocodile.. I have seen another film/video about a guy with a trained croc.. it was insane to watch... I really couldn't belive what I was seeing.. He was telling it what to do and it was doing it like a dog..mental.. All these 'experts' were shocked by it, they didn't know what to say.

This guy Chito I dont think its the same guy as the other video / film I saw.. but his bond with his croc is also a pretty insane one..


----------

